# Welding inspector looking 4 a job



## MaGiC eYeS (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا خريج دفعة 2008 وحاصل على كورسات NDT
VT
UT
RT
MT
PT 
وابحث عن عمل فى اى شركة تعمل فى مجالى
اللى يقدر يساعدنى ياريت يرد عليه ويكون مشكور جدا وهتبقى جميلة شايلهاله فوق راسى 
*ومرفق السيرة الذاتية بتاعتى *​


----------



## ahmedelbasha (23 نوفمبر 2009)

[email protected]
alexandria


----------

